
Tableflip.club - cedricr
http://tableflip.club
======
benwerd
I think this is really important. It would be very wrong to dismiss it with
tone policing or other superficial commentary. The underlying point is that
there are a lot of women in the technology industry who believe - rightly -
that they are being mistreated.

That's not necessarily to say that the rest of us are doing it deliberately
(although some undoubtedly are). But it's important to grow our own awareness
and build more inclusive cultures at our startups, and continue to be aware,
work on improving ourselves, and, more than anything else, _listen_.

I'm down with Uber for cats though. Maybe with VR and drones?

------
rabbyte
Lots of anger, name calling, blaming, and posturing directed at nobody in
particular with no discernible next steps toward resolution. Nothing good will
come from this. There's no need to wage war, pick out enemies, and blast
people toward a more fair world. If you try to pick a fight you'll get one
because that's definitely something we can all do well.

~~~
dragonwriter
> with no discernible next steps toward resolution.

The next steps (expressed as fact statements rather than calls to action) are
quite explicit in the last paragraph.

> There's no need to wage war, pick out enemies, and blast people toward a
> more fair world.

I don't see any war-waging, just an explanation for the motivations for a
well-identified new strategy.

~~~
rabbyte
Quite explicit? Let me see if I can recount those steps then: follow brave
women, talk, organize, share stories about creeps and cowards, incorporate,
fundraise, invest, and stop giving fucks.

Great plan maybe if we have time we can include memes.

------
christopherslee
not trying to discount this or my perceived intent of it, but i was wondering
if any women could share specific examples when they were being
mentored/coached differently than men. i understand that every individual, man
or woman, responds to better to different communication styles.

i'm asking because i specifically want to know what unintended biases/habits I
may have that i didn't realize.

thanks!

~~~
Frondo
Do you know any women in tech at all?

They would be the people to ask.

~~~
runamok
Except something I read recently said you should not do that either unless
they somehow give signs that is something they are interested in. At this
point I have just given up. I did ask a woman colleague about this a while ago
before I was admonished (via random blog post) and she said she didn't really
see the need to tell other women to pursue CS as a profession because those
that were interested would gravitate to it like she had. She worries about
people doing things just because they pay well or are seen as trendy. Not sure
I agree with her viewpoint but there you go...

------
spb
This isn't material to the actual content of the post, but:

> Uber for cats

Isn't Uber the Uber for cats?
[http://blog.uber.com/KITTENS](http://blog.uber.com/KITTENS)

------
jkrejci
"We’re ceasing to give any more fucks about your incompetently-run “Uber for
cats” app or whatever the fuck your company does."

> You rule.

------
eonw
feminist ranting is so 2015?

the grass is always greener on the other side of fence. everyone believes
everyone else must have it easier.

------
yuvadam
This is trending all day now, and seems to be getting killed on HN. Curious
why mods feel the need to do that.

~~~
bshimmin
Perhaps because, beyond a Twitter hashtag and a fairly inexplicable emoticon,
it doesn't add anything new or interesting to (what usually amounts to) a
rather prickly debate.

~~~
notacoward
Agreed. Somebody's mad, perhaps justifiably so, but there's no clear plan of
action here. I'm not saying it's a bad plan. I'm saying it's _no_ plan, and
thus nothing to discuss. Maybe when more details come out about what the
tableflippers are actually going to do, that will be newsworthy.

~~~
yuvadam
Or maybe the onus should be on the male crowd to take action?

~~~
ncza
Well, hysteric anger like this makes me feel both annoyed and accused for
things I have had no influence on. Not the greatest way to make me actively
support it. In fact it makes me feel negatively.

~~~
hypatiadotca
Just in case you weren't aware, "hysterical" is a word that has a heavy sexist
history: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/21/female-
hysteria_n_4...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/21/female-
hysteria_n_4298060.html)

You do have influence on the subtle sexism that creeps into your language,
like they word "hysteric" just did. Now you know! Not using it again is a
specific thing you can do to make the world a better place.

I suspect that the author of the manifesto felt negatively about her
experiences as well. Perhaps you should take those negative feelings and go do
something productive, like donate money to a women-in-tech charity, or help a
female friend who's unhappy in her career find a new job at a healthier
company.

~~~
ncza
I won't let you police what words I use, I had no idea of the history (ESL).
If there is a objective source I might reconsider.

You missed my point about the negativity. It makes me not wanting to do
anything, that's the problem.

